# Up Coming Work



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Local # 5 doesn't look too promising in the near future.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Local # 5 doesn't look too promising in the near future.


Hang in there Bob.:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Local 48 should be really busy by spring


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Local 48 should be really busy by spring


 Got any room for a Canadian brother??? Looking pretty crappy around here. The small shop I'm with has a few bids out and the contracts will be awarded on the 27th or 28th but every small to mid size shop on the island is hungry so everybody is cuthroat right now. I don't know if we have a shot or not.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Now is probably a good time to sign book 2


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> Got any room for a Canadian brother??? Looking pretty crappy around here. The small shop I'm with has a few bids out and the contracts will be awarded on the 27th or 28th but every small to mid size shop on the island is hungry so everybody is cuthroat right now. I don't know if we have a shot or not.


Make sure you've got an Oregon license (and Washington possibly too)


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> Got any room for a Canadian brother??? Looking pretty crappy around here. The small shop I'm with has a few bids out and the contracts will be awarded on the 27th or 28th but every small to mid size shop on the island is hungry so everybody is cuthroat right now. I don't know if we have a shot or not.


Pretty sure Local 424 wants guys for the oil patch, if you're game.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Any idea what sites 424 is looking to man?? Hit me with a PM if you have any more info. I wonder if they have or are planning to send a travel call to Cape Breton soon?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Well unfortunately I don't know much more than that as I'm not union. I was working with a newly minted JM who was going to join 424 before he got hired by the company I work for. They wanted to send him to a camp job working on a pipeline in northern BC. I considered joining when I moved here but they only seem to have steady work in the oil patch and I don't want to be up north forever. For someone who is already union though it seems like a cool thing to do for a while plus the rate is very high from what I have heard.

A few years ago I remember regularly seeing travel calls in Local 353's job list. These were Shell(Scotford refinery) and Syncrude jobs.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Well unfortunately I don't know much more than that as I'm not union. I was working with a newly minted JM who was going to join 424 before he got hired by the company I work for. They wanted to send him to a camp job working on a pipeline in northern BC. I considered joining when I moved here but they only seem to have steady work in the oil patch and I don't want to be up north forever. For someone who is already union though it seems like a cool thing to do for a while plus the rate is very high from what I have heard.
> 
> A few years ago I remember regularly seeing travel calls in Local 353's job list. These were Shell(Scotford refinery) and Syncrude jobs.


I've done Syncrude and would rather avoid that one:laughing: the job in northern BC is supposed to be pretty good and I've been mulling that one over. Its a toss up between BC and NFLD's Long Harbour job. Nfld is much closer to me and the last time I was there I was treated pretty damn good.....but their rate is only $34.00/hr although their benefits are excellent.

This may be a moot point anyway because we may pick up a job or two come the end of this month.


----------

